# Greg Brown Live at Folkway Music



## MJKH (Jun 16, 2010)

With a career spanning some thirty five years, twenty or so albums, two Grammy nominations and thousands of shows, Greg Brown has touched the hearts and minds of countless people the world over. This promises to be an intimate show that you will not want to miss. 

Date: Saturday, September 11th, 2010
Location: Folkway Music Guelph, ON 163 Suffolk St. West
Time: Doors 8pm, Showtime 8:30pm
Price: $53.09 (Plus HST)

Tickets are limited so call us at (877)763-5524 toll-free or (519) 763-5524 or email us at [email protected] to reserve tickets for the show.


----------

